# Which glue in the shower?



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

My shower has two narrow doors that close when used.

The sealing strip on one of the doors fell down - it's fitted inside a track - a narrow slot - and I guess it's also glued. Under the door a plastic end piece make it look pretty and tidy. 

Obviously I need to take the strip off and add some glue before threading the strip back onto the door. And ditto with the end piece.

But what kind of glue? 

I guess the door and the strip are both some kind of plastic material but different kinds.

The only glue I have is some kind of super glue but I'm not sure it's the right fit.


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

can't you just use an adhesive sealant (like what people are using to hold down solar panels etc) rather than fuss around looking for a glue?

SIKAFLEX comes to mind


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

I would just use a bit of bathroom mould resistant silicone (and a bit of sticky tape till it sets), if you haven't got some already you can get a small squeezy filler tube and use that

Linky

Scott


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thank you both of you - never thought of either idea.


----------

